# Änderung von Modem auf ISDN im DFÜ Netzwerk?



## hotflirty (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

habe mal eine kleine bescheidene Frage, wie ändere ich im DFÜ Netzwerk die Einstellung so, dass das DFÜ Netzwerk statt meines Modems meine ISDN Karte nimmt. EIngerichtet ist diese, ich würde nur gerne das schon eingerichtete DFÜ-Netzwerk nehmen.

Dank schon einmal für Tips
kai


----------



## Marty_FfM (30. November 2004)

Hallo hotflirt,

unter welchem Betriebssystem? Mit der Frage kann man sonst kaum was anfangen.

Im Zweifel: ISDN-Karte einbauen, Modem drinne lassen.

Auf eine DFÜ-Verbindung klicken, dann auf Eigenschaften und da dann die ISDN- statt der Modemkarte auswählen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hotflirty (1. Dezember 2004)

Ups ;-) Das ganze ist unter Windows XP

vielen Dank schonmal


----------

